
Ask HN: What is an economic way of thinking for developers? - TauCeti
What does economic thinking mean for developers?
Do developer need to have an economic way of thinking?
======
tinyrama
A developer should think of the value of their labour and how much surplus
labour is being extracted. You can determine whether you’re better off working
on your own project and receiving 100% of your works value or working on an
established project that will pay more than your work could amass on it’s own.
Furthermore, evaluating new job offers based on their level of security,
growth potential, etc—based on your economic knowledge—is a good idea.

Last but not least, your economic ideals and positions will play a part in
matters like licensing; e.g. you may want to be part of something that has a
strong open source component/contribution level.

------
CyberFonic
In my view _one_ way of economic thinking for developers is to look at the
specific value that their work delivers to the client or a specific business
niche.

I see myself as a problem solver. Most of the time the solution is a system of
systems with some programming included. The programming is a means of
interconnecting the subsystems and coordinating their functionality.

